# Another sad day for video enthusists



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Samsung made it official.... They will close down all plasma TV manufacturing this November. 

Reuters reported today "Samsung SDI says to end plasma panel display production".

Very sad news for videophiles Worldwide. Hopefully OLED will pick up where PDP left off and give us back the true image performance we all enjoy.

-Robert


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, no...

-David


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Knew it was coming. But it wasn't as obvious as the downfall of 3D was,


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

This has been rumored for over a year.
The public has chosen LCD as the TV of choice. 
Panel production there will most likely continue to consolidate too.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

My Panny Plasma is still going strong and I hope it does for a long time yet, so ,IMO, I won't have to downgrade.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

Boooooooooooooooo


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad I got mine after last years shootout!!!!!


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

_"Nobody ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public."_ H. L. Mencken (1880-1956)


----------



## Ken Ross (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess it was inevitable, but still sorry to hear the official word. Still loving my 64" F8500 Robert, and with my 4K conversion kit I'll finally get to see 4K on a plasma...yeah, right.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting, so Panasonic has stopped and now Samsung.
Is there anyone left making these ?? It seems the world has spoken and the plasma displays are no longer viable. Mine still works so I am good for awhile.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Plasma was plagued with naysayers from the start. Unfortunately no amount of education could convince people to ignore what their cousin's mailman's brother (the tech expert) had to say on the subject. 

I'll give credit where due, led has become far better than it previously was and I take some comfort in that. 

Rumor has it that Samsung is not going to heavily pursue oled in big screens for now. Instead opting to focus on oled production in wearables and mobile tech. 

That leaves LG to really set the bar and prove oled can be had at a cost accessible to the masses.


----------

